# Navigation setup



## latinlovr_ny (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi I just got my q7 it's a 07. I was wondering if anybody knows any way I can install this to my car . When I press the navi button it says not installed . I know I need the gateway tuner receiver . Where is it located or suppose to be at. I also believe I need the navigation god DVD module . Has any body done this pls help . Ty


----------



## latinlovr_ny (Nov 19, 2009)

These are the wires I seen unplugged in the truck by the fuse panel


----------

